# Alzheimer's Disease News and Warnings



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2012)

Article worth a read about dangerous new testing procedure to watch out for...http://www.anh-usa.org/the-latest-on-alzheimers/


----------



## Elzee (Dec 4, 2012)

Good to know that there are natural and healthy alternatives to staying healthy. I do think that doing brain exercises such as cross word puzzles help to keep the brain active and alert. Not sure if there is any studies of this nature but I did read an online article about brain exercises.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 2, 2013)

I play musical instrument which I think will help since it forces you to use both sides of your brain and your body too. I did hear that recently they found that the fake butter flavoring used in many foods can cause it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sure a lot of chemicals in modern foods doesn't help, I know they say that aluminum is found in large amounts in the brains of those who die from Alzheimer's.  So, deodorants, antacids, anything that has aluminum is not good to use or take.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Article worth a read about dangerous new testing procedure to watch out for...http://www.anh-usa.org/the-latest-on-alzheimers/



Very interesting, thank you very much for the link you provided, it has been really helpful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's an article with some useful links at the bottom that are worth a read.  I personally try to take a tablespoon of unrefined extra virgin coconut oil daily to avoid Alzheimer's, as I had an aunt who died from the disease.   http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Alzheimer's_Disease


----------

